# Boomerang



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Kudos to Nickelodeon for offering a great channel with old classics like Yogi Bear and other old favorites. How many of you tune in?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Uh, Boomerang is a Time-Warner channel, and is a off-shoot of the Cartoon Network. Nick is a Viacom channel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Z'Loth is correct, Boomerang is one of the many TW owned channels. I watch Boomerang for The Jetsons. I love the fact that they don't have commercials.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Boomerang is awesome. It seems more liked by my niece and nephew than both Toon Disney AND Cartoon Network.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

I watch every once in a while. I like the flash backs where all day they show cartoons from a given year.

Boomerang has the nice classic toons, where as the others seem to lean toward the modern more violent toons.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They just do not make cartoons like they used to and I think they should try to make some cartoons just like the older ones to attract that type of audience as well.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Hanna-Barbera toons were fantastic!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I want to know where Heckle and Jeckle are (The talking magpies) I haven't seen them in ages.

I would also love to see some Fat Albert, Pac Man, Felix the Cat and some of the other classics.

I love Boomerang, but I think Cartoon Network has turned to crap, not almost all the shows are Cartoon Network Origionals, I don't think I can take much more of Dexter, Ed, Edd and Eddy and the Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I think the Powerpuff Girls arent all that bad..Dexter and Johnny Bravo are OK..the Other Originals just dont make it for me. I love Boomerang as well. I just wish they would have the original Hanna-Barbera Opening Themes for Quick Draw, Yogi and Peter Potamus (They do with Huck and Magilla Gorilla)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Not all of the current cartoons are bad, such as South Park but even better is The Simpsons, and King of the Hill. Miss Beavis and Butthead, lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Does anyone ever run Alvin and the Chipmunks? I used to like seeing Clyde Crashcup invent all of those things.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Scott, I have Felix the Cat on tape. I have tons of tapes of cartoons. At one time I was going to start an LPTV station.

Jacob, Yes, The Simpsons and King of the Hill are good, but I wouldn't let children under 14 watch them.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Other new (or newer) cartoons I like are:

Ren & Stimpy is the standard for new cartoons
2 Stupid Dogs (just the two dogs, not the other cartoons that infested the show)
Spongebob Squarepants is a riot!

I never really liked Hanna-Barbera cartoons all that much except of course the "classics": Scooby Doo, The Flintstones (Los Picapiedras), The Jetsons.

See ya
Tony


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AntAltMike _
> *Does anyone ever run Alvin and the Chipmunks? I used to like seeing Clyde Crashcup invent all of those things. *


Alvin and the Chipmunks is on Cartoon Network.

My favorites are:

The Bugs Bunny movie marathon they had a few weeks ago
The Flintstones
The Jetsons

The Simpsons
King of the Hill
Futurama (sometimes)

I don't particularly like Spongebob Square pants or south park, although there were a few episodes I liked, like the episode they did with Saddam Hussein and the Christmas special.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Alvin and the Chipmunks used to be are Cartoon Net, but I do't think they're on anymore.

The Jetsons are really the only normal cartoon I ever watched. I've loved Bevis and Butthead ever since I was in kindergarten and been watching South Park on and off for a while. I saw every SP episode from the first few seasons then I slowly drifted away, now I'm drifting back. Never been a Simpson fan, but I do watch it sometimes. King of the Hill is just not as developed as I wish it would be. Ren and Stimpy were good, when they were on. I don't like Sponge Bob, never cared much for any kid oriented cartoons though.

Cartoons are okay sometimes, but give me NYPD Blue or CSI and I'll take it anytime over cartoons


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

Heckle and Jeckle (The talking magpies) will probably never be seen on TV again. Same goes for most of the WWII era Looney Tunes stuff. Any cartoon that has anything deemed racist or politically incorrect has all but been blacklisted by the broadcasters. Fear of being sued or having Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson protesting in front of their studios. 

Seems odd since my favorite toon (The Family Guy) seems to really cross the line sometimes as did B&B and Southpark. 

I will reserve comment on if that is right or wrong since I don't really want the Jessie and Al show parked on my front porch either.  

RR


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Adult Swim! on cartoon network!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I love Boomerang, mainly for the superhero cartoons from the early 60s, when the heroes could actually punch bad guys. I had to wait almost 30 years to get that back in my animated comic books. 

Anybody else notice that Boomerang and VH1 Classic have a lot in common? Hear me out. 

* Both carry what their parent channels used to show a lot but hardly ever does any more. (Vintage cartoons, music videos)

* Both run commercial-free except a few house ads for their parent channel.

Coincidence?


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

My favorite cartoon was " fat albert " I wish thye would show that one . If jssse jackson wants to get on his soap box again look at david allen coles music . There is alot of songs that were more worst ehne what trent lott said .


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

I like Boomerang too. They show the Rocky and Bullwinkle show with no commercials. Me and the wife watch a few episodes every week - it brings back memories. I am really glad that I have a PVR because the Rocky and Bullwinkle show is on at odd times (I record it at 4:00 AM).


----------

